# Random Self-Anointing Question



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

So my little Ivan _loves_ to self-anoint with one specific brown paper towel tube. It's really adorable and all except that the aftermath of this anointing is a hedgehog covered in what looks like brown spit balls (I wish that I had pictures because it's truly a sight to behold). My question is: Is it okay to clean off the froth? I've been wiping the paper towel tube froth off of him to avoid the dried spit balls but I've been wondering if Ivan might find this annoying.

I've spent the last hour scanning the forums and couldn't find an answer. I apologize if this question is a repeat.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I think it's fine to wipe it off. Often if hedgehogs anoint with something really messy they require a bath. People have told stories about hedgehogs anointing with blueberries, carrots (ect.) and turning the colour of the thing they anointed with. 

My hedgehog anoints with beef liver treats (the kind meant for dogs). He Loves them. But they make him stink and have brown guck all over so I usually end up giving him a bath afterwards. 

Don't bath your hedgehog more than once every week or two as it will cause dry skin.


----------

